# April Riding in New England



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

For that late in the season I would stick to sugarloaf and jay peak. U could get lucky at the other mtns


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

DaveMcI said:


> For that late in the season I would stick to sugarloaf and jay peak. U could get lucky at the other mtns


That's kinda what I feared/figured... 

Hmm, I don't know exactly how things work for Jay re :rest of season pass but hopefully between that and Killington and maybe smuggs I'd be able to get something together. I'd actually love to get out to Jay! 

Loon is super convenient because I'd be able to bum lodging right on the mountain. I guess I can start there and work my way north as it goes warmer.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As long as your expectations are realistic April should be fine. Most places will still be open through the 3rd week. Trail numbers will go down fast with the most challenging stuff being the first victims around the 2nd week of April, but so will number of people on the mountain.

It's really hit or miss. The temps at least for now are holding fairly good, but that could change in any given week and if a string of 70F sunny days come it can go fast.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Killington is usually open through May. Pickins will be getting slim for runs later in April. What else is there to do in the transition season? Unless you like trout fishing in MA.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm fund limited... But I guess I could always head out somewhere towards the end of the month?

I'm just worried that costs would spiral with airfare, car rental, and lodging.

I have a friend I could probably bum around with in Denver, but I don't know jack about the scene out there.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

SLC is a cheap April snowboard destination


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

f00bar summed it up.

All the mountains you listed hold snow pretty well. Unless its a lousy spring you should be ok.



Scalpelman said:


> Killington is usually open through May. Pickins will be getting slim for runs later in April.


Sugarloaf is as well. Wildcat has been staying open late last few years too.




Scalpelman said:


> What else is there to do in the transition season?


Watch the dog poop sprout from the snow.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Crusty said:


> f00bar summed it up.
> 
> All the mountains you listed hold snow pretty well. Unless its a lousy spring you should be ok.
> 
> ...


This is my first season riding and I've only been at it for like two months. Kinda hooked and just trying to make it last. 

Glad some stuff in the area will stay accessible. I might try seeing what Jay offers as well or just go spend a week there anyway. They might let me get a student pass either for the rest of the season or for one that starts now and works going forward. 

I just got confirmation that I matched today (!!!) and will find out where on Friday. Either staying in mass or heading to VT this summer in all likelihood.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

First season I'd just chill and take a look at the weekly weather and decide what you want to do. Prices will drop like a rock at Jay for a place, I'd do a 4-5 day trip there and just go where the wind blows you locally the rest of the time.

Look will be good through most of April unless something bad happens weather wise.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> This is my first season riding and I've only been at it for like two months. Kinda hooked and just trying to make it last.
> 
> Oh, man... think you're hooked now? Wait until your first sunny 65* soft snow day.
> 
> ...


Nice. Hopefully VT. :rofl4:


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

f00bar said:


> First season I'd just chill and take a look at the weekly weather and decide what you want to do. Prices will drop like a rock at Jay for a place, I'd do a 4-5 day trip there and just go where the wind blows you locally the rest of the time.
> 
> Look will be good through most of April unless something bad happens weather wise.


Yeah, i was going to get a pass or two but then wing it by the week. I'll likely only go during the week anyway unless good weather strikes. Places will be way less busy now though so it should be okay either way. 


Crusty said:


> ridethecliche said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first season riding and I've only been at it for like two months. Kinda hooked and just trying to make it last.
> ...


Loon is doing that kind of pass with Sunday river and sugarloaf. That's the new england pass. I'll likely grab something this weekend.

A group of us is planning to go to Killington later this month so the rest of season pass makes sense for them. 

Jay doesn't do anything like that but they do season passes. Maybe they'll let me buy a student season pass for next year and start using it now.

I'm getting stoked. It's gonna be a good month!


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

If you're a going to be a weekend rider, Loon is a mob scene. Don't be fooled by April lift lines, Jan-Mar are hell.

Irving gas stations have BOGOs with 3 fill ups for certain mountains; Jay is one that is even good for Sundays.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Crusty said:


> If you're a going to be a weekend rider, Loon is a mob scene. Don't be fooled by April lift lines, Jan-Mar are hell.
> 
> Irving gas stations have BOGOs with 3 fill ups for certain mountains; Jay is one that is even good for Sundays.


I've been to loon on three weekend days in Feb and it really wasn't that terrible but I probably just got lucky. I'm going again this weekend, but likely on Sunday. 

I'd seen the irving thing but totally forgot about it. I doubt I'm going to fill up three times between now and April but maybe I can rope a friend into doing it with me! If you're allowed multiple, it would be pretty clutch.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Dude just go for it. The next three years minimum you will be lucky to see the mountain a handful of times. Trust me from one doc to one to be. Residency is a bitch. Go slash slush like there’s no tomorrow. Cuz next thing you know you’ll be knee deep in life and death for the rest of your life. Then there’ll be kids that do nothing but eat and shit for a few years. Ha. If you’re lucky like me they love carving turns as much as you.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Dude just go for it. The next three years minimum you will be lucky to see the mountain a handful of times. Trust me from one doc to one to be. Residency is a bitch. Go slash slush like there’s no tomorrow. Cuz next thing you know you’ll be knee deep in life and death for the rest of your life. Then there’ll be kids that do nothing but eat and shit for a few years. Ha. If you’re lucky like me they love carving turns as much as you.


I'm going into psych so hopefully life will be a little more reasonable!

I totally agree that the time is going to be super limited so I'm trying to make the most of it. I was actually going to go to Peru and do a Spanish Immersion, but the thought of sitting in a classroom for 6+hrs a day, even if it's in another country, is just not appealing to me any longer. 

I'd rather go play outside while I can... 
On the plus side this will also be significantly cheaper. I'm guessing I'll likely spend half as much over the entire month as I would for a flight+the course+expenses. That and I'm going to turn thirty and bought myself a board as an early birthday gift. I'll be bummed if I only get to use it 2-3 x over the rest of the season. SO APRIL RIDING IT IS!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Is there a clear winner between Jay, Killington, Smuggs, or Sugarloaf? Sugarbush in the running?

I think I might limit this to the first two weeks of the month just to hope for the best of the weather since it's not like it's going to get any better as April goes on.

So question is.... If you had two weeks, where would you plan to spend them? I'm guessing Killington has more of a young party ish vibe in the spring. Is that correct? 

(not really a big plus for me I don't think)

Honestly, gonna price out airbnb's and lift tickets and go based on that as well. Don't really expect too much issue with traffic since 10 of the days will likely be during the week.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Of those I think I'd pick Jay, but I've never done Smuggs. Don't sell yourself short on the second half of the month. More likely to get epic spring slush days.

Yes, Killington probably has the biggest party vibe, but I haven't been there in years. Mostly because I don't really like people.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Look at lift tix. Price may decide for you. I know sugarbush has $20 Thursday on half mountain. 

Ski and ride card gives discounts. I found half price card on Groupon. 
https://www.rideandskine.com/ski-discounts/vermont-ski-discounts/

But there may be better deals in spring online.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So, I'd need to price a few things out, but it looks like I'm not going to be staying on in new england for the rest of my training. 

Maybe I should suck it up and just commit and go out west. If you had a couple of weeks to kill where would you go? I think I'm planning on going the Scalpelman route and just saying eff it and enjoying myself if I can make it work.

Otherwise, I'll likely end up heading to Killington I think.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Had booked a trip to jay for this weekend and oh my God I'm so fucking stoked. Lady friend has been snowboarding for like 15 years and she's never ridden in this much powder!


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

im debating hitting stratton the 1st week in april

they have such killer deals going on to board and stay


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I shud be at jay, its prob the last really good day today. Cry...drink...smoke...cry


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> So, I'd need to price a few things out, but it looks like I'm not going to be staying on in new england for the rest of my training.
> 
> Maybe I should suck it up and just commit and go out west. If you had a couple of weeks to kill where would you go? I think I'm planning on going the Scalpelman route and just saying eff it and enjoying myself if I can make it work.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll likely end up heading to Killington I think.


I've heard Utah had some good spring snow, but California up at Squaw might be the best.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Sadly I'm not sure any of this is going to happen. Jay peak was absolutely incredible but I hit a bump wrong while turning and got bucked into a tree and basically broke my face. 

I'm not in much pain but need to go to a few doctors appointments. Crossing my fingers I don't need surgery. The imaging didn't look too bad so I'm hopeful that things will be able to heal on their own. 

I hope I can get out in a few weeks time but I have a feeling my season may be over.

Oh well... ?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh man, sorry to hear. That sucks. At least you got to taste some of the best NE stuff there is.

Good luck and heal well.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Crusty said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear. That sucks. At least you got to taste some of the best NE stuff there is.
> 
> Good luck and heal well.


Thanks, I appreciate it! It was just a little taste sadly. Got like 4 runs in. Missed the bluebird day on Sunday but that's life sometimes. 

Honestly, I feel pretty lucky. I have to see plastic surgery tomorrow to see if I need surgery but I'm crossing my fingers that things will heal without intervention and I can get back out in a few weeks.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Nooooooo!!!! 

Total bummer. At least you’re not half dead in the ICU. 

Get a helmet face mask and get out there. Ha.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So apparently I have to submit all 4 of my vacation weeks to residency right now. 

When's the earliest I can hit the slopes on the East coast or in the US. Might have to go abroad in the early fall if I can't do anything here. Hard to say now but is going out west usually fruitful in May? Thinking about next year. 

Hoping to take at least 2/4 weeks to the slopes plus loads of weekend trips between Nov-Feb because I magically have weekends off for that time period! 

Definitely once in March to jay peak. 

May do something car related one week of vacation because I built a racecar in med school and I'll be damned if i don't get to enjoy it at least a little in residency. 

(these are probably delusional thoughts about freedom from a soon to be intern) 



Scalpelman said:


> Nooooooo!!!!
> 
> Total bummer. At least you’re not half dead in the ICU.
> 
> Get a helmet face mask and get out there. Ha.



Tried to get out there this weekend at loon for the pond skim but gf said she's leave me stranded if I dared to do it because my mom would kill us both lol.

I ended up getting surgery and have a plate under my eye... Hope it was a good idea. Will find out once the damn swelling settles.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Earliest? In the East I'd say Thanksgiving is a safe date to crystal ball. Snowmaking will begin as soon as temps allow and some if not most big areas are open by turkey day. (My wife was food/bev manager at Loon. Our sons first three Thankgivings were in the lodge.) That said, the closer to Christmas the better it will be. I usually wait until mid December. It's nice to have a storm or two and some natural stuff.

Will need details of racecar, please.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanksgiving weekend is our annual kickoff to the season. 

Agreed. We need car details. I’m about to finish my engine/tranny reinstall for my 66 Datsun roadster. Took the winter off for boarding.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Okay then, I guess it makes the most sense for me to try to get out to jay for a week in December and March then. That coupled with weekends (hopefully some long ones too!) between start Nov- end March should give me some play time. If I can get 15-20 days on the snow as an intern I'll call that a win. I get 4 weeks but taking them all off over the winter sounds like a bad idea re burnout haha. 

Do things open up earlier out west? I need to take a week off between July and Nov as well. Maybe something out west is open? Otherwise I wonder if I can get out to Europe in September or October? Might be pricey going solo though. 

Re : racecar

It's nothing too crazy.

Just a forged block miata build for autocross. Put down about 300 wheel at the dyno when it was last together. Just had the head refreshed, got a new clutch for it, and some updated hot side bits. Also got a triple pass radiator and some big ass fans. 

Hoping to put down 330-350 the next time I get it on the dyno. Trans is essentially a consumable at that point so it'll likely settle in at 300-330 for the semblance of longevity. 

If I can keep it going through training I might do silly things like getting floor mounted seats and harnesses. I have an oil cooler waiting to get mounted but I don't really want to deal with it. Might sell it off and revisit if I want to use it for HPDE.

It's a fun little thing. I sold my SV650 the second year of med school and decided to go down this rabbit hole. That thing was fun too. I gixxer swapped the front and rear end. Never got a chance to take that on track though which was a shame. Just didn't have the time and money for it then. Probably won't revisit that lol.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jay just got 6 inches of snow. I need to stop looking at their weather updates. So much fomo....


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Updates:
-Ended up in NJ for residency
-Ended up at a program that values work/life balance.
-Will have plenty of time to ride this winter (!!!!)
-Did end up needing surgery on my face.
-And....

Younger sister moved to Denver for her first big kid job. Unlikely to work out this year, but I guess I'm going to have to buy a pass for next season!


----------

